# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Neuling Braucht Hilfe (Downhill)

## DH_Freaky

hallo erstmal,
ich bin ganz neu, und interessiere mich sehr für Downhill. Könnt ihr mir hier ein paar tipps und tricks geben ? zum üben, und wie ich besser werden kann ? und wie ich meine angs und so alles überwinden kann ? hald einfach alles was ich wissen und können muss  :Smile: 

freue mich auf eure zahlreichen antworten  :Smile: 

Mfg. DH_Freaky

----------


## Xtian

fahren fahren fahren fahren und nochmal fahren. viel kommt einfach mit der zeit und mit dem können. du wirst sehen du wirst mit der zeit schneller und besser doch es kommt dann auch schnell der punkt wo man dazu neigt es zu übertreiben. also nicht übermütig werden. und solltest du wen kennen der schon länger fährt dann bitte ihn doch, dass er dich mitnimmt denn vom hinterher fahren lernt man auch viel. und er kann dir sicher paar tipps geben wie man schwierigere stellen meistern kann.

----------


## DH_Freaky

k danke für deinen hilfreichen beitrag  :Smile:  naja mein bro fährt aber der wohnt ca. 200km von mir entfernt ;/ aber wen ich mal bei ihm bin, frag ich ihn  :Smile: und nochmals vielen dank  :Smile:

----------


## Bergamounter1991

Hallo Leute!

Ich würde diesen Thread wieder aufnehmen wollen. Ich bin neu hier und nicht nur hier sondern auch in der DH und FR Szene. Ich hatte immer vor diesen Sport einmal aus zu leben. Und ich war vor kurzem das erste mal in Winterberg und ich habe mich derbe in den Sport verschossen und werde nun auch nen Bike kaufen. Die frage die ich an euch habe ist wie fange ich jetzt am besten an? Was muss ich beachten? und auch wieder die Frage, wie kann ich meine Angst überwinden? bin noch sehr vorsichtig und Steif auf dem Bike.

Liebe Grüße Justin

----------


## druelli

Seas Justin,
ich bin letzten Donnerstag zum ersten mal in einem Park gefahren ( Semmering) und auch zum ersten mal auf einem Fully und ich habe überlebt  :Smile: . Was mir sehr geholfen hat sind die ganzen Tipps hier im Forum ( Bremsen, Position auf dem Bike, kleine Sprünge.....) Ich fahre relativ viel XC mit meinem Hardtail und habe diese Techniken auf meinen diversen Hausstrecken im Wienerwald geübt. Dieses üben auserhalb des Bikeparks brachte mir eine ordentliche Portion Sicherheit und " Erfahrung", will heissen, ich konnte mich auf die Strecke und das fahren konzentrieren und musste mir keine Gedanken über die Position oder das Bremsen machen. Diese Dinge gingen eher intuitiv über die Bühne. Im Park bin ich mit meinem Kumpel zuerst die Family- Strecke ein paar mal gefahren um ein Gefühl für die ganze Sache zu entwickeln, als das halbwegs gut funktionierte sind wir einen Teil der Freeride- Strecke gefahren. Am Donnerstag war das Wetter eher bescheiden und daher nicht so viele Biker im Park, das hatte auch viel Gutes, da der Stress " ... da kommt einer von hinten, was mach ich jetzt......" wegfiel.
Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: Viel fahren, die Tipps der "alten Hasen" üben und auf keinen Fall übermütig werden. Was mich betrifft steht auch noch der Eine oder Andere Fahrtechnik Kurs auf dem Programm.

Hoffe gehelft zu haben

L.G.

Dany

BTW: THX an alle Tippgeber, hat mir sehr geholfen.

----------

